# Cooler Master Cosmos S



## Darksaber (Mar 22, 2008)

The Cooler Master Cosmos S is the "sport" variant of the original Cosmos chassis. Coolermaster has taken various aspects of the Stacker series and fused them with the original Cosmos case. The door is gone and the plastic top has been redesigned to fit a triple radiator of your choice. The new Cosmos S is also made of Aluminum which makes it much lighter.

*Show full review*


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 24, 2008)

Woohoo!  Mine's on its way!

Great review Darksaber.  That white optical drive has me cringing, though!


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 24, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Woohoo!  Mine's on its way!
> 
> Great review Darksaber.  That white optical drive has me cringing, though!



LOL well thanx for the compliment. About the white optical drive. Simple reason. Some people do not have a black one lying around and will continue using their beige ones. But I also want to make sure people notice the contours of the drive in the bay ^^.

cheers
DS


----------



## 0V3CHKiN (Mar 24, 2008)

How does this case NOT have a mobo tray?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2008)

A damn nice case, but not $250 nice.  Though I would never pay that kind of money for a case.  I'm the kind of person that buys a $20 case and puts all the money towards the hardware inside.



0V3CHKiN said:


> How does this case NOT have a mobo tray?



They probably figured it was big enough that it wouldn't need one.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice case, and a nice review over it.







Where have I seen this before?


----------



## PowerHungry (Mar 24, 2008)

Can someone tell me why not one reviewer in all those who have reviewed this case has mentioned that you cannot use the larger tower type coolers with this case?????


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Nice case, and a nice review over it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*calls tpu lawyers*


----------



## pentastar111 (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote...{"Considering the size of the case, Cooler Master could have made this the first case to have nine expansion slots for exotic boards like the Foxconn Quad Crossfire we have been seeing everywhere."} End quote...  Tried looking for that board on Foxconn's website, no-go. Could ya send a link? Case looks good regardless.


----------



## ktr (Mar 24, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> *calls tpu lawyers*



Free Cosmos' for all TPU members.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 24, 2008)

I want to mod my power button to look just like the TPU logo! 



Darksaber said:


> LOL well thanx for the compliment. About the white optical drive. Simple reason. Some people do not have a black one lying around and will continue using their beige ones. But I also want to make sure people notice the contours of the drive in the bay ^^.
> 
> cheers
> DS



Yeah, it is really contoured.  I might try to do a stealth mod or something.  Then again, I might replace all the drive bay covers with modder's mesh anyway.

I want my Cosmos S to be an Official TPU Cosmos S!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 24, 2008)

I just get all goosebumpy and butterflies inside as I read the review and look at that jizztastic case. Of course, I wont pay 250 for it, but Id pay 175 . 

And DD, like you said to me, time for you to get Pics of that Cosmos S!!!! when ya get it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> I just get all goosebumpy and butterflies inside as I read the review and look at that jizztastic case. Of course, I wont pay 250 for it, but Id pay 175 .
> 
> And DD, like you said to me, time for you to get Pics of that Cosmos S!!!! when ya get it.



Jizztastic?  Watch it WarEagle, we've got people under 18 on here:






And absolutely I'll be posting pics!  And for the record, I wouldn't pay $250 for it either.  That's why I paid $150   And I just confirmed with USPS this morning that it will be there by Thursday, so I'll see it/have sex with it/pose in a nude photoshoot with it on Friday!


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Mar 25, 2008)

i noticed it was mentioned in the review that this case is big, but i didn't see anywhere that it was mentioned to be heavy aswell, has the s edittion gotten lighter then the first cosmos, i assembled one last week and even without disks it was heavy hell,
still much nicer looking then the origional, especially with the red led fan at the front. it is a shame that it doesnt have a removable mobo tray as their have been in cases for quite some time now and id expect a premium case like this to have that feature. 
One thing i must say tho is when i worked on the cosmos (last week) it changed my opinion infavor towards coolermaster as i was more impressed and fond of antec cases there are lots of very good quality things to mention about the cosmos plus they come all taped and plastic wrapped up so they dont get scratched during initial assembly, the s series looks gr8.. but i'll wait for the price to fall a little tho before i go forking out for one (and change the cm fans with antec tri fans, cept maybe that red one  ) hehe.


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 25, 2008)

qwerty_lesh said:


> i noticed it was mentioned in the review that this case is big, but i didn't see anywhere that it was mentioned to be heavy aswell, has the s edittion gotten lighter then the first cosmos, i assembled one last week and even without disks it was heavy hell,



yes the Cosmos S is made purely of Aluminum, a tad bit of Steel mesh and plastic. It is noticably lighter than the original in real life and on paper as well. I believe around 20-20%...so roughly 3kg.

cheers
DS


----------



## rampage (Mar 25, 2008)

PowerHungry said:


> Can someone tell me why not one reviewer in all those who have reviewed this case has mentioned that you cannot use the larger tower type coolers with this case?????



what cooler do you mean, i have a Thermalright Ultra 120 and its fits better then any other case i have had.... and i have had plenty of cases in my day


----------



## Bytor (Mar 25, 2008)

Great case.. and a Great review Darksaber..

Its so Sexy.....


----------



## vivanco (Mar 25, 2008)

thank you for the review, i think this is going to be my next case, i just love it but im gonna wait for the one that has a case which was on display on cebit.


----------



## Black Hades (Mar 26, 2008)

People waiting for this to get cheaper are in for some hard candy. The price never really goes down when it comes to Cooler Master products.

Also couldn't help but notice that it's size was listed as a flaw in the review...

Having the two above mentioned details in mind I would like to say that I am the proud owner of an "ancient" CM Stacker T01. It's style didn't go out of fashion if you ask me and  price is still somewhere around 200$. It's about 21.2"/55cm tall (and that is without it's wheels!) at a whooping 14.5kg (empty). I like big.. big is good, I personaly got used to it's size and consider other pc cases midgets  . And one can never get tired of ppl's reaction: "OMG! Tis' the monolith from 2001!!" 

I wonder if that 4 in 3 HDD cage fits in old Stackers... looks compatible and I'm in a dire need of 2 of those.

Question: does this fit a crossflow fan or is it my imagination?

Cooler Master


----------



## Ripper3 (Mar 28, 2008)

The Cosmos S makes my Cosmos jealous, especially now since I don't have to hide my ugly beige drives any more.
Just not such a fan of the red highlights.

Oh, and for anyone asking why there's no removable motherboard traqy, two things:
Technically, there is, it's just held on by rivets 
There's no need, I've never had such a large case, and it's extremely easy to work inside it.


Heh, funny that, you tell WarEagle he should take care with the phrase "jizztastix", but then say you'd like to have sex with the case, and pose nude.
Frankly, I don't see what's so wrong, the under-18s are probably more grown-up about these issues than anyone over the age of 18 is.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Mar 28, 2008)

Ripper3 said:


> Heh, funny that, you tell WarEagle he should take care with the phrase "jizztastix", but then say you'd like to have sex with the case, and pose nude.
> Frankly, I don't see what's so wrong, the under-18s are probably more grown-up about these issues than anyone over the age of 18 is.



I guess it's one rule for us and a different one for the 'others' 

Very nice case, I want one  - do you think CoolerMaster would send me one in/for part payments????


----------



## Gam'ster (Mar 28, 2008)

:shadedshu im thinking i have some overtime to do at work, damn you cosmos.....why do you have to look so good as if my wish/overtime list wasnt big enough already

Cheers
Gam


----------



## skaric1 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Help*

Can somone please recomend me a radiotor that could go with this case-something good


----------



## RevengE (Feb 27, 2009)

I love this case!


----------



## MRCL (Mar 29, 2009)

Mine's on the way  Need it to fit my soon to be water cooled setup into something BIG!


----------

